# Baigner / évoluer dans un milieu



## Un_Français

Hi there,

I am kind of desperate, I'm trying to find how to say that in English, but I really don't find any idiom on the internet or in my dictionnary.

How would you translate:
- Baignant dans le milieu automobile depuis mon enfance
- Evoluant dans le milieu automobile depuis mon enfance

Thank you for your help.

Nic


----------



## mdb

You can say "I've grown up with..."


----------



## catheng

Having been brought up among.........


----------



## Un_Français

Hello,

First of all, thank you for your answer.


To MDB

I actually thought about it, but if I say:
- Growing up in the auto-mobile environment since my childhood
'Growing up' and 'Childhood' are kind of two times the same thing, do you know what I mean? Is there another way to say 'Growing up'? And by the way, is this shocking, in English, to 'repeat' two times the same thing ('Growing up' and 'Childhood')? Because it actually is in French, for example, we wouldn't say "ayant grandit dans le milieu de l'automobile depuis mon enfance", it doesn't mean anything.

Sorry for my English, I hope you understand what I mean.


To Catheng

So could I say:
- Having been brought up among auto-mobile environment since my childhood
Does that sound good?


Thank you for your answers.


----------



## mdb

Well if you say "I've/having grown up with", you don't have to say "since my childhood" too because it is, of course, as you have pointed out, implied in the expression.


----------



## catheng

Since I've been nurtured......


----------



## Un_Français

Hi,

Once again, thank you for your answers.


To MDB

So to summarize, could I just say:
- Having grown up with auto-mobile, I knew swiftly that pilot was the profession I wished to carry on.
Does that sound good?


To Catheng

I have a doubt regarding 'to nurture', it sounds too much like 'gaver' for me :-S


Thank you.


----------



## catheng

I don't agree : nature versus nurture = différence entre l'inné et l'acquis....


----------



## Un_Français

Euh, actually I meant " "gaver" dans le sens de "nourrir" ", but it sounds too aggressive to me (maybe I'm wrong :-S).

What about this sentence:
- Having grown up with auto-mobile, I knew swiftly that pilot was the profession I wished to carry on.

Thanks again


----------



## mdb

Un Francais: You need to make automobile plural, then that first clause of your sentence is fine. In the second half, if you are referring to the profession of Michael Schumacher for example, we don't use _"pilot"_ but "_racecar/racing driver_" instead.

Catheng: How would you continue using your sentence with "nurture" because I'm afraid it doesn't sound quite right to me either...


----------



## Un_Français

Hi again,

So I try again slightly differently:
- Having grown up in an auto-mobiles milieu, I knew swiftly that racing driver was the profession I wished to carry on.
Does that sound good?

Thanks again


----------



## catheng

ok, it was just a try... Sorry

When can you use nurture ?


----------



## mdb

I think you are using it in the right way in the sense of nourishing and encouraging a child, but it's just that this is a figurative context, rather than a literal one and it sounded a little strange. No need to apologise!


----------



## catheng

ok. thanks.


----------



## Un_Français

Btw MDB, what about my new sentence?
- Having grown up in an auto-mobiles milieu, I knew swiftly that racing driver was the profession I wished to carry on.
Does that sound good?


----------



## catheng

was what I wanted to be ???????


----------



## mdb

Un_Français said:


> Btw MDB, what about my new sentence?
> - Having grown up in an with automobiles milieu, I immediately knew [...].



You've changed the first bit! So I've changed it back! If you think it's too many changes then if you post the original whole sentence I can re-think it.

Moderator note: Off topic bit deleted.


----------



## Un_Français

Hi,

Thank you for your answer.

If I say 'having grown up with automobiles', I'm affraid it could also mean that I grew up at the same time as automobile grew up, which would be pretentious.
That's why I tried to use 'in an automobile milieu', what do you think about it?

[...]
 

Thank you.


Moderator note: Proofreading request removed


----------



## mdb

I'll address your points individually:
-"Having grown up with" doesn't imply that you grew up as a contemporary of the automobile industry, no, and "in an automobile milieu" just sounds strange, I'm afraid.
-[...]


----------



## The Prof

Un_Français said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am kind of desperate, I'm trying to find how to say that in English, but I really don't find any idiom on the internet or in my dictionnary.
> 
> How would you translate:
> - Baignant dans le milieu automobile depuis mon enfance
> - Evoluant dans le milieu automobile depuis mon enfance
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Nic


 
How about:
_Having been surrounded by cars from childhood / having grown up around cars, [...]_

Only a suggestion!


----------



## The Prof

Thinking of _'baignant'_, I wonder if it might be possible to use '_immersed / steeped in motor sport'_, as in this sentence about Emmerson Fittipaldi:
- Born in São Paolo to a middle class family Fittipaldi was immersed in motor sport from an early age.


----------



## mdb

Immersed could work, but I've only ever heard of a _place_ being steeped in something...


----------



## The Prof

mdb said:


> I've only ever heard of a _place_ being steeped in something...


 

For what it is worth, Google did come up with this seemingly relevant hit:
-Born into a family *steeped in motor* sport, Stirling (Moss) soon showed an *...*
*http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...A#v=onepage&q=steeped in motor racing&f=false*


Nevertheless, I agree with you that it usually refers to places, describing them as 'steeped in _history_'. Probably not a good idea to use it in this particular translation!


----------



## catay

I like immersed in, steeped in: 

another suggestion:
"Having been immersed in (steeped in) car culture since childhood, I knew...."


----------



## Un_Français

Good evening.

Thank you for your answer.

So here is my new sentence:
- Having grown up with automobile, I soon knew that racing driver was the profession I wished to exercise.

Does that sound good?

Thank you


----------



## LivingTree

Nope. 

[...]

I liked The Prof's:

_Having been surrounded by cars from childhood / having grown up  around cars, I knew from an early age that I wanted to be a racing  driver_.

... but I do find it a bit formal and complex. I would just keep it as simple as possible.

_I grew up around cars, [...]_

[...]

"Nurture" really doesn't fit here anywhere that I can see. "I was nurtured on cars"?

_I was reared on cars_, yes, that would work. Like "I was reared on good literature" or more informally ("reared" is technically correct) "I was raised on rock and roll".


----------



## Un_Français

Oua! Merci pour vos réponses !!!

Actually, I didn't see the second page 

OK!!! It is interesting to see the different possibilities to say what I want to say 

[...]

Regarding my sentence, I would go for this one:
- Having been immersed in motor sport since my childhood,[...]
Is that OK?

Merci encore pour vos réponse


----------



## david314

My liuttle suggestion: "*Having been reared/nurtured* in _the car-culture_, ..."


----------



## Ami6

To return to the title of this thread, _"évoluer"_ here means something like "get around" "move around"...

"Getting around in the automobile industry since I was a kid"
"Bathing (?) in the automobile industry since birth."

Of course, I'm aware that this is quite litteral!


----------

